# Just a little thing about zathura



## peumo (Jan 5, 2022)

When pkg finished installing zathura, it left a message telling me to install the zathura-pdf-poppler port in case I wanted to view PDFs. On my way to do it, I noticed that the suggested port was also available as a binary package. When I installed it, I learned through another pkg message that it wasn't being maintained anymore. Neither the port nor the binary package are being maintained.

Because there is an issue with the program that has been partially solved by replacing zathura-pdf-poppler with zathura-pdf-mupdf, and the later is still being maintained in FreeBSD, I can conclude that the poppler plugin has been abandoned because it's more advisable to use the mupdf plugin instead.

But, in any case, the actual problem that I had is with the messages. The first one was very misleading. I could have just installed the mupdf plugin if it said so, and carry on. How could I really help with this experience? Can I submit a new message myself for the zathura binary package installation? Is it enought if I just contact the zathura (not the poppler plugin) port maintainer?

-A FreeBSD newbie.


----------



## scottro (Jan 5, 2022)

You can start with an email to the port maintainer. If there's no response after a few days, you can file a bug at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/.

I installed it through packages and I see I have the zathura-pdf-mupdf package as well instead of the zathurua-pdf-poppler port. I installed it a long time ago, so I'm not sure how I knew  to do that. I suspect I just did a web search when it wouldn't show an epub and found a post suggesting the pdf-mupdf package.


----------



## scottro (Nov 17, 2022)

To revive this old thread, in case someone comes across it, a recent update removed my zathura-pdf-mupdf package, leaving me no choice save for zathura-pdf-poppler.  The package is now gone. A port remains but trying to install it failed (didn't keep track of the build error, just gave up). My main complaint with this is that zathura no longer works with epubs.  Not a big deal, but other ebook readers aren't as convenient for me, so wound up installing calibre and using its ebook-convert feature to change the epubs (mostly tech books. like Michael Lucas books) that I read on my workstation, to pdfs. For the few books I did this with, it worked perfectly and it's no more than a minor inconvenience, but zathura had been my go to choice for epubs. Now I guess I will convert any that I plan to read in my workstation, e.g., various books that I'm using to learn by practicing with the book examples.

While I make the excuse that this is to help anyone running into the same issue, I guess I just want to complain. Oh well, I'm old, I'm entitled.


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 24, 2022)

scottro said:


> My main complaint with this is that zathura no longer works with epubs.  Not a big deal, but other ebook readers aren't as convenient for me, so wound up installing calibre and using its ebook-convert feature to change the epubs (mostly tech books. like Michael Lucas books) that I read on my workstation, to pdfs.


Probably because you haven't tested FBReader yet. 
It is the 'fastest' epub reader that exists and it is very user-friendly.


----------



## scottro (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanks going to give it a try. 

Edit: Tried and liked it. Especially after adding the keyboard shortcuts suggested at 
http://www.quitsendingmetrash.com/tfiles/fbreader.php  which enabled me to use j and k to move up and down a page. I still prefer zathura, for no real reason,probably habit.


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 24, 2022)

scottro said:


> Edit: Tried and liked it. Especially after adding the keyboard shortcuts suggested at
> http://www.quitsendingmetrash.com/tfiles/fbreader.php which enabled me to use j and k to move up and down a page. I still prefer zathura, for no real reason,probably habit.


I use the default configuration. You can use arrow keys to move up/down per line.
But I mainly use 'Page Up' and 'Page Down' to go to the next or previous page.

The program has a bit of an old-fashioned interface, but it is always lightning fast even with large documents.
It has a number of features that zathura does not have. 

It is a reliable and stable program that always works as it should.


----------



## nithale (Dec 3, 2022)

I managed to compile and install the latest version of zatura and zathura-pdf-mupdf. The text selection has improved a lot.


----------

